# Cannot install Apache



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

This problem may be due to my windows installer not working. In the past I would get an error: 'cannot access installer'. However, just recently I tried installing Firefox, and that worked. Why?

So with Apache now, I have it downloaded and at the command prompt with the following command:

apache_2.2.31-win32-x86-no_ssl.msi

and of course it doesn't take it. No Windows Installer?


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Does anyone know about, in the command prompt: sfc /scannow ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

BrentC said:


> Does anyone know about, in the command prompt: sfc /scannow ?


It checks for missing or repairs damaged OS files. If they're still present it puts everything back to normal. If it can't it tells you to insert the OS disc and it finds what it needs there. Further info here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f10/what-does-sfc-scannow-do-and-other-like-it-165715.html


----------

